# SO , how many of you Tech fans....



## Arrow3 (Dec 28, 2010)

...are tired of the triple option and are ready for Paul Johnson to be gone from Tech?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't know what to think of the triple option right now. One game, they run over Georgia like it's nothing and then the next game it's pitiful to watch. I do know one thing, teams that have time to prepare CAN stop it, that is pretty obvious by Tech's past three bowl performances. I still like CPJ and I ain't ready for him to be fired but I will say this, Chan would have finished better than 6-7 with the talent he was bringing in when he was fired at Tech.


----------



## chadair (Dec 28, 2010)

I cant believe CPJ cant find a div 1 qb 

u cant compete at that level bein one dimensional


----------



## Tim L (Dec 28, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I don't know what to think of the triple option right now. One game, they run over Georgia like it's nothing and then the next game it's pitiful to watch. I do know one thing, teams that have time to prepare CAN stop it, that is pretty obvious by Tech's past three bowl performances. I still like CPJ and I ain't ready for him to be fired but I will say this, Chan would have finished better than 6-7 with the talent he was bringing in when he was fired at Tech.



I agree; I still like CPJ but I'm alittle worried that we may not be able to get quality players to come into this system.  Never gave that a thought when he came here...I think Nesbitt proved that we have to have a big strong QB to run this system; but we still have to be able to pass on occasion to keep the other side honest.  But saying all that and looking at the season as a whole, our biggest problems are special teams and defense; we need a new DC.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 28, 2010)

Rouster said:


> I agree; I still like CPJ but I'm alittle worried that we may not be able to get quality players to come into this system.  Never gave that a thought when he came here...I think Nesbitt proved that we have to have a big strong QB to run this system; but we still have to be able to pass on occasion to keep the other side honest.  But saying all that and looking at the season as a whole, our biggest problems are special teams and defense; we need a new DC.



Didnt y'all just get a new DC?


----------



## Buck (Dec 28, 2010)

Wasn't it just last year Tech won the ACC?  That offense is just fine.  All it needs is a few more CPJ recruits...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 28, 2010)

You guys don't have the personnel to have a decent defense,don't blame Groh.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 28, 2010)

It's certainly not Al Groh's fault. Our defense played well yesterday. The offense and special teams lost that game.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> You guys don't have the personnel to have a decent defense,don't blame Groh.



I agree! Groh can coach some D! The problem is CPJ is one Dimentinal. He will never be able to recruit the type of athletes to make the D for real. You have to be able to throw the ball too. Tech ran all over us. He didnt have to throw the ball. IMO CPJ will be gone in a year or two. If he goes to a bowl, and looses again he will be gone! Who knows both UGA and GT may be looking for HC's next year!


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 28, 2010)

It's only a double option when you can't pass. They need a QB.

It would have been nice to have the 7 players that were suspended, too.

The defense was solid, yesterday.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree with the above comments. This offense is going no where until CPJ finds a QB that can throw the football. He's got to be able to throw the football to open up the running game.


----------



## Tim L (Dec 28, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> It's certainly not Al Groh's fault. Our defense played well yesterday. The offense and special teams lost that game.



Defense wasn't the problem yesterday, but overall I still think we have the wrong DC; our guys just aren't aggressive enough; they react to what's happening instead of attacking....Bring back Tenutta!


----------



## Grand Slam (Dec 28, 2010)

Bad year with bad breaks, bad ST's, wrong personnel on D and learning yet another scheme, young OL, and no home run threat from the B Back(Perkins will be the cure for this).

Another year of growing in the trenches and getting a magician at QB are the keys to PJ running it the way he can.

And another thing, always go with the under when two true option teams battle. It's won me a little cash this year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm tired of fumbling in the red zone and crappy special teams.  Neither of those have anything to do with the triple option.


----------



## PWalls (Dec 28, 2010)

Poor player execution has nothing to do with the coach. I am not "happy" with the season, but it sure had some good moments to offset some of the bad ones. I am not throwing CPJ under the bus. I believe his system works with the correct players. I want to see that proven wrong before he goes.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 28, 2010)

Some of my favorite moments this year have come with the Bumblebees losing and having to throw in the last few minutes.It's like a Chinese firedrill..............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm tired of fumbling in the red zone and crappy special teams.  Neither of those have anything to do with the triple option.



Yep.  No coaching changes needed after this year.  Just better players.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2010)

Let me get this straight.... when Tech screws up its the players... and when UGA screws up it's the coach..... interesting. Not really supporting CMR until I see some changes but, isn't that what a vast majority of the Tech faithful have been saying for some time?


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 28, 2010)

*Tech*

I find it interesting how quickly some people abandon ship.  CPJ will get the job done at Tech just like he has everywhere.  Every school has down years, even those with the highest recruiting rankings.  Cases in point, Texas, UF and UGA.  

Johnson does need to improve three things:  special teams (that lost us last nights' game), passing game (more than just the quarterback, need receivers that can catch as well) and ball securtiy (Tech was #120 in fumbles this year).

Some of you act like we could fire CPJ and hire anyone we want.  Don't be delusional.  This is a tough job and many of the academic requirements at Tech cost us this year.  For instance, we had two starting linemen graduate last year that still had eligibilty left but could not get in grad school at Tech allowing them to continue their football careers there.  Two of the "suspended" player for the bowl already graduated with their undergrad degrees but couldn't play bacause of course load requirments.  It ain't a great place to coach and we are lucky to have CPJ.


----------



## SFStephens (Dec 28, 2010)

Better question is, how does tech recruit a quality QB?  No quality QB will come to tech and throw away any chance he may have of making it to the NFL.  The triple option will only appeal to QBs who can run but can't throw and have no hope of making it to the next level.


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 28, 2010)

*Tech*



SFStephens said:


> Better question is, how does tech recruit a quality QB?  No quality QB will come to tech and throw away any chance he may have of making it to the NFL.  The triple option will only appeal to QBs who can run but can't throw and have no hope of making it to the next level.



I disagree.  There are a lot of great throwers that might be only 5'10' or so that would never make the NFL or for that matter, at many schools running the pro set offense.  The option gives them a perfect place to be a runner and a thrower.  I promise you, CPJ has one QB that he redshirted and one that has committed to Tech that will fit the bill better than the back up did last night.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 28, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Let me get this straight.... when Tech screws up its the players... and when UGA screws up it's the coach..... interesting. Not really supporting CMR until I see some changes but, isn't that what a vast majority of the Tech faithful have been saying for some time?


----------



## SFStephens (Dec 28, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> I disagree.  There are a lot of great throwers that might be only 5'10' or so that would never make the NFL or for that matter, at many schools running the pro set offense.  The option gives them a perfect place to be a runner and a thrower.  I promise you, CPJ has one QB that he redshirted and one that has committed to Tech that will fit the bill better than the back up did last night.



We'll see.  I just don't see highly touted QBs lining up to play there in that system.  WRs either. What WR wants to run block a majority of the time?  As long as tech runs that offensive system, they will have a hard time recruiting the talent necessary to compete outside the currently weak ACC.


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 28, 2010)

*Tech*



SFStephens said:


> We'll see.  I just don't see highly touted QBs lining up to play there in that system.  WRs either. What WR wants to run block a majority of the time?  As long as tech runs that offensive system, they will have a hard time recruiting the talent necessary to compete outside the currently weak ACC.



You are right, time will tell.  Truth is though that CPJ has won ACC coach of the year 2 of his 3 years.  He has won everywhere that he has been.  For people, after one bad year at 6-7, to start calling for a replacement is ridiculous.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 28, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> You are right, time will tell.  Truth is though that CPJ has won ACC coach of the year 2 of his 3 years.  He has won everywhere that he has been.  For people, after one bad year at 6-7, to start calling for a replacement is ridiculous.



CPJ won big last year with Chan's **** athletes. He still must prove he can recruit talent and win with his own players at this level.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 28, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> CPJ won big last year with Chan's **** athletes. He still must prove he can recruit talent and win with his own players at this level.


And he won the ACC which is about like winning a free ticket on a scratch off lottery ticket..............


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2010)

General Lee said:


> And he won the ACC which is about like winning a free ticket on a scratch off lottery ticket..............



another chance to lose it all....


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 28, 2010)

*Tech*



Jody Hawk said:


> CPJ won big last year with Chan's **** athletes. He still must prove he can recruit talent and win with his own players at this level.



But he won.....just like he has everywhere he has been.  That is all that matters.

And what is worse:  top ten recruiting every year and losing 5 to 6 games a year (CMR last two years)?


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> But he won.....just like he has everywhere he has been.  That is all that matters.
> 
> And what is worse:  top ten recruiting every year and losing 5 to 6 games a year (CMR last two years)?




It's the players fault...just like tech...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 28, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> CPJ won big last year with Chan's **** athletes. He still must prove he can recruit talent and win with his own players at this level.



CPJ has already recruited more 4* athletes than Chan ever did.  next year's team will have more 4* athletes than any team GT has fielded since before Chan took over.  That is a fact.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 28, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> It's the players fault...just like tech...



sometimes I don't even know where your arguments come from.  what are you talking about?

if a team has a down year you can place blame on both.  if your recruiting hasn't been very good you place that on the coach (although when it comes down to it, there are a lot of things a coach just cant overcome.)

certain issues tend to be more about coaches and certain issues tend to be more about players.  penalties, motivation, focus, and scheme are on coaches.  but IMO, once you get to this level, things like ball security and tackling are on the players.

and if you recruit in the top 10 every year and still lose 5 games, then there's only one place to look: coaching.

if CPJ had 5 straight top 10 classes and lost 5 games two years in a row, I'd be ready to get rid of him.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 28, 2010)

Seriously,Ya'll need to keep Johnson.Tech is not going to draw a big name proven coach due to it's small fanbase and dismal facilities.With Johnson,ya'll have carved out a little niche that is interesting to watch at times,kinda like a sideshow at the circus.That's really about the best ya'll can hope for............


----------



## drhunter1 (Dec 28, 2010)

chadair said:


> I cant believe CPJ cant find a div 1 qb
> 
> u cant compete at that level bein one dimensional



Best post of the thread.
What about wide recievers? How is Tech going to recruit 4 and 5 star players when the QB is going to know up front that this is the only level he will be playing at? Most QB's have higher asperations than just College Football. The same for wide outs. They are never going to make over 50 catches in a season so why would they want to go to Tech?

It will be interesting to see how this is going to play out next year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 28, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> Best post of the thread.
> What about wide recievers? How is Tech going to recruit 4 and 5 star players when the QB is going to know up front that this is the only level he will be playing at? Most QB's have higher asperations than just College Football. The same for wide outs. They are never going to make over 50 catches in a season so why would they want to go to Tech?
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this is going to play out next year.


I would think seeing Demaryius Thomas come and be the 1st WR selected in the draft would be a really good sign to potential recruits.  

But I think with my brain, so I know I am different than the typical HS football player.

Fact is that if you are THE receiver at GT, you should be thrown at 60 times and all but a few of them will be in single coverage.  If you catch 40 balls, it will probably come with 1,000 yards and 8+ TD's.  Plus, you will have NFL scouts drooling over your blocking skills.  That's the idea.

If you watched any GT football this year (which I know most of y'all did not) you would know that Joshua Nesbitt actually had a fair year throwing the football.  I dare say that 35% of his incompletions were drops.  I know that sounds crazy, and yes, its a guess, but I don't think its that far off.  Nesbitt was not the problem this year, plain and simple.

You people seem to bullheadedly believe GT doesn't throw it because Paul Johnson doesn't want to.  That is not the case at all.  Would he rather run it?  Yes.  But he is not averse to throwing it if it gives the team the best chance to win.  Now, in order to throw the ball with success you need 3 things: an accurate and strong-armed QB, receivers who can catch, and an OL that can pass block.  

For CPJ's first year (2008) we had a terrible pass-blocking OL, a very good receiver in Thomas, and a below-average passer in Nesbitt.  This year we couldn't throw because we couldn't pass-block, simple as that.  Go watch a game.

In CPJ's 2nd year (2009) we had a fair-to-middling pass-blocking OL, an incredible receiver, and an improved passer in Nesbitt.  This led to some big receiving yards, an 11-3 record, a conference championship, and the first WR taken in the draft.  Not bad.

In CPJ's 3rd year (2010) we had an average pass-blocking OL, ungodly terrible receivers, and basically the same passer from the year before.  Everything came down to receivers dropping balls this year.  It was ghastly, atrocious, appalling, lurid, revolting, and a host of other synonyms for "scary."


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If you watched any GT football this year (which I know most of y'all did not) you would know that Joshua Nesbitt actually had a fair year throwing the football.



Actually, he had a 37.1 completion %, his worst in four years at Tech. Down from 46.3% last year and 43.9% his sophomore year. I know he had some drops but I also watched him miss some wide open receivers running down the sideline by throwing it 5 feet over his head.


----------



## PWalls (Dec 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I would think seeing Demaryius Thomas come and be the 1st WR selected in the draft would be a really good sign to potential recruits.
> 
> But I think with my brain, so I know I am different than the typical HS football player.
> 
> ...



Fair assessment.


----------



## PWalls (Dec 28, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Actually, he had a 37.1 completion %, his worst in four years at Tech. Down from 46.3% last year and 43.9% his sophomore year.



Is that a reflection of his passing ability or the receiver's inability to catch the ball. How many easy passes dropped by our receivers would have bumped his numbers up?


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> sometimes I don't even know where your arguments come from.  what are you talking about?if a team has a down year you can place blame on both.  if your recruiting hasn't been very good you place that on the coach (although when it comes down to it, there are a lot of things a coach just cant overcome.)
> 
> certain issues tend to be more about coaches and certain issues tend to be more about players.  penalties, motivation, focus, and scheme are on coaches.  but IMO, once you get to this level, things like ball security and tackling are on the players.
> 
> ...



I'm just pokin fun.. no need to get your feathers ruffled...  If the shoe doesn't fit don't wear it...

But us Dawgs are constantly reminded of how poor our coaching is on game day.  And as you said some issues are directly attributed to the coaches and some to the kids. Maybe some of your brethern could find your take on it and apply it to their way of thinking.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 28, 2010)

PWalls said:


> Is that a reflection of his passing ability or the receiver's inability to catch the ball. How many easy passes dropped by our receivers would have bumped his numbers up?



If y'all are gonna try and convince me that Nesbitt was a good passing QB, forget it.  I loved the guy's toughness when running the ball but let's face it, he stunk at throwing it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 28, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Actually, he had a 37.1 completion %, his worst in four years at Tech. Down from 46.3% last year and 43.9% his sophomore year. I know he had some drops but I also watched him miss some wide open receivers running down the sideline by throwing it 5 feet over his head.



you are vastly underestimating the number of drops.

If I hit the guy in the hands everytime and they drop it, my completion % will be 0% and it will look like I suck, when that's not actually the case.  Nesbitt wasn't perfect by any stretch of the imagination but he threw it well enough to complete at least 50% of his throws this year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 28, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm just pokin fun.. no need to get your feathers ruffled...  If the shoe doesn't fit don't wear it...
> 
> But us Dawgs are constantly reminded of how poor our coaching is on game day.  And as you said some issues are directly attributed to the coaches and some to the kids. Maybe some of your brethern could find your take on it and apply it to their way of thinking.



Like I said, if you recruit top 10 classes every year, there is only one place to look.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 28, 2010)

As Tech reputation grows for the triple option, the only 4 or 5 star offensive recruits they will be able to get will be running backs. Why would a quality quarterback want to go to a school that will in no way get him to the NFL, same for a O lineman, the NFL is more about pass blocking than run blocking. Not to mention a receiver, no way he's going to tech and be a blocker his whole career.


----------



## Tim L (Dec 28, 2010)

Well lets not knock ourselves out; this year is done and in the books.  Maybe Tech will get off to a good start next September.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 28, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Well lets not knock ourselves out; this year is done and in the books.  Maybe Tech will get off to a good start next September.



Doubt that and I'm lovin it


----------



## c400bronco (Dec 28, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> As Tech reputation grows for the triple option, the only 4 or 5 star offensive recruits they will be able to get will be running backs. Why would a quality quarterback want to go to a school that will in no way get him to the NFL, same for a O lineman, the NFL is more about pass blocking than run blocking. Not to mention a receiver, no way he's going to tech and be a blocker his whole career.



If we get a QB that can run and pass well your out of your mind. TEBOW, sure people talked smack and he is proving them wrong now, in the NFL. Bet Cam Newton goes pro too. Anybody remember ACC qb Mike Vick


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> As Tech reputation grows for the triple option, the only 4 or 5 star offensive recruits they will be able to get will be running backs. Why would a quality quarterback want to go to a school that will in no way get him to the NFL, same for a O lineman, the NFL is more about pass blocking than run blocking. Not to mention a receiver, no way he's going to tech and be a blocker his whole career.


 
Those are interesting and true points. As others have said Tech's weakest link for the past several seasons has been at the QB position. 
I think Tech should give the coach a few more years.


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2010)

c400bronco said:


> If we get a QB that can run and pass well your out of your mind. TEBOW, sure people talked smack and he is proving them wrong now, in the NFL. Bet Cam Newton goes pro too. Anybody remember ACC qb Mike Vick



Tebow ran because he was bigger than the linebackers. Vick ran because he was the fastest man on the field.


----------



## c400bronco (Dec 28, 2010)

riprap said:


> Tebow ran because he was bigger than the linebackers. Vick ran because he was the fastest man on the field.



Right, but my point was if we have a dual threat QB to run the option, and he executes well in the air and on the ground, people cant say they won't go to the next level.

Nesbitt will go pro, he is a one dimentional QB, that is why he will make a great running back at the next level. I would rather have him than micheal turner, not taking anything away from turner, but nesbitt has the size, speed , and heart. Size and speed are easy to come by.


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2010)

c400bronco said:


> Right, but my point was if we have a dual threat QB to run the option, and he executes well in the air and on the ground, people cant say they won't go to the next level.
> 
> Nesbitt will go pro, he is a one dimentional QB, that is why he will make a great running back at the next level. I would rather have him than micheal turner, not taking anything away from turner, but nesbitt has the size, speed , and heart. Size and speed are easy to come by.



Tech hasn't had much of a passing game for the past couple of years. Catching the ball will make a QB look great. It's also going to be hard to find good recievers who are going to have to block on a lot of plays instead of showcasing their talent.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Like I said, if you recruit top 10 classes every year, there is only one place to look.



Yep, we've been looking down at GTU for decades... 

Just pokin Doc. I'm curious to see how CPJ responds next year. It could be a pivotal season for him in terms of his career at GT.

Question, if PJ wins 7 or less next year, does his seat start warming up?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 28, 2010)

c400bronco said:


> Nesbitt will go pro, he is a one dimentional QB, that is why he will make a great running back at the next level. I would rather have him than micheal turner, not taking anything away from turner, but nesbitt has the size, speed , and heart. Size and speed are easy to come by.




Please, for the love of all things Holy, tell me you're kidding. GT fans can't honestly be that ignorant, can they?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yall dog fans keep trying to stir the pot.  It's one year.  Let's talk about it in 2012 if nothing has changed.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> CPJ has already recruited more 4* athletes than Chan ever did.  next year's team will have more 4* athletes than any team GT has fielded since before Chan took over.  That is a fact.



Your crazy GT is losing its best "players" and those "players" were recruited by Chan. You see the downward turn losing players that are getting drafted in the NFL lets see how many CPJ player go the 1st round.


----------



## coggins (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not pot stirring, just commenting on the mindset of current HS recruits.  They seem to be much to concerned with where they will fit in than what they can actually DO!  I don't care where you play or in what system, if you go and do your job week in and week out, beat the man who's hat you have, and perform...........well, with all the scouts and money involved, you will be found and will have a chance. Whether it's spread, Pro-set, triple option..whatever.  Do your job, don't assume your job is waiting for you and things will come your way!


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 29, 2010)

Triple Option was not the Reason we lost against Air Force Or GA! Its all has to do with the players holding on to the Ball. With no Fumbles we would have beating AF and GA. I like CPJ and I hope he stays for years to come.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I agree with the above comments. This offense is going no where until CPJ finds a QB that can throw the football. He's got to be able to throw the football to open up the running game.



We got a QB(Vad Lee) comeing next year that can throw and Run the ball!  I guess we will wait and see.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 29, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Please, for the love of all things Holy, tell me you're kidding. GT fans can't honestly be that ignorant, can they?



That has to be a Joke of a Comment, Yeah Nesbitt would make a good back. But you would really have him over Turner?


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 29, 2010)

*Tech*



DBM78 said:


> Your crazy GT is losing its best "players" and those "players" were recruited by Chan. You see the downward turn losing players that are getting drafted in the NFL lets see how many CPJ player go the 1st round.



Well, we can at least agree then that CPJ is a better coach than Chan as you and others have pointed out, he has won with Chan's players, something Chan could not do.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 29, 2010)

You guys might not have vad lee now that he is looking at other schools. Coach Manboobs might pull his scholarship.


----------



## Tim L (Dec 29, 2010)

c400bronco said:


> Right, but my point was if we have a dual threat QB to run the option, and he executes well in the air and on the ground, people cant say they won't go to the next level.
> 
> Nesbitt will go pro, he is a one dimentional QB, that is why he will make a great running back at the next level. I would rather have him than micheal turner, not taking anything away from turner, but nesbitt has the size, speed , and heart. Size and speed are easy to come by.



I hope your right about Nesbitt playing pro ball. but if will probably be something like the Arena League, not the NFL...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 29, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> That has to be a Joke of a Comment, Yeah Nesbitt would make a good back. But you would really have him over Turner?



Yes, Nesbitt is tough, a hard runner, and a lot of heart. He did well in PJs system and will probably get a shot somewhere in the league...

But to say you would rather have him as your NFL running back over a 2 time Pro Bowler in Michael Turner is absolute lunacy. I still can't believe I actually read a statement like that on here. I have seen some idiotic things posted on this site in the last few years, but that my friend, absolutely takes the cake.

Thank you Marks for being reasonable, unlike another Tech fan that has chimed in on this thread.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 29, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Your crazy GT is losing its best "players" and those "players" were recruited by Chan. You see the downward turn losing players that are getting drafted in the NFL lets see how many CPJ player go the 1st round.


4 players recruited by Chan were great.  2 of them went in the first round.  But overall, CPJ has already recruited more talent and deeper classes than Chan did.  2007 was Chan's only good year.  Otherwise, he was bringing in mid 40's recruiting classes and he left the OL in terrible shape and the DL had great starters (Johnson, Walker, Richard, and Morgan) on the DL but NOBODY behind them when he left.

Charles Perkins is as highly touted as Dwyer was.  Vad Lee is as highly touted (maybe moreso) than Nesbitt was.  Demaryius Thomas was just a 3* WR in HS and nobody knew what he would turn into.  We have a few secondary players that Groh has brought in that definitely have a future in the NFL barring injury.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> You guys might not have vad lee now that he is looking at other schools. Coach Manboobs might pull his scholarship.



Vad is solid GT and I have no doubt he'll be in white and gold come next fall.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 29, 2010)

You see what happens when you fed the trolls? To argue with fools is just that. Foolish!


----------



## reylamb (Dec 29, 2010)

Reality check here.....

GT does not need a superstar, pro-style QB for their system.  What they need is a Pat White type QB.....Tommy Frazier....etc,etc,etc.  They will not be going after the pro style QBs for their system.  What they need is a kid that has the athleticism to run the option, with a decent enough arm to keep the other team honest and not simply stuff the line.  The Johnson system will not be producing 300 yard passing games, that is not the point of what he is trying to accomplish.  He simply needs enough to keep the other team honest.

Oh yeah....Nesbitt over Turner??????  Someone is having some New Year's Eve champagne a little early....


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 29, 2010)

He might be Doc, but did CPJ suspend his rule about kids looking at other schools when Tech offers???


----------



## c400bronco (Dec 29, 2010)

Look, what I am saying about nesbitt is that I watched him, single handedly win many games for us last year. The ability to put the team on his back and win multiple games for you in a season is RARE and should not go unrewarded. The reason I enjoy college ball so much is because these kids have something to play for and lay it all on the line. Would he lose some of his determination at the next level? I personally would be willing to take that chance


----------



## x-mark (Dec 29, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 4 players recruited by Chan were great.  2 of them went in the first round.  But overall, CPJ has already recruited more talent and deeper classes than Chan did.  2007 was Chan's only good year.  Otherwise, he was bringing in mid 40's recruiting classes and he left the OL in terrible shape and the DL had great starters (Johnson, Walker, Richard, and Morgan) on the DL but NOBODY behind them when he left.
> 
> Charles Perkins is as highly touted as Dwyer was.  Vad Lee is as highly touted (maybe moreso) than Nesbitt was.  Demaryius Thomas was just a 3* WR in HS and nobody knew what he would turn into.  We have a few secondary players that Groh has brought in that definitely have a future in the NFL barring injury.



Who has CPJ recuited that elevates him so much above Chan?

chan's
Calvin Johnson
Jonathan Dyer
Josh Nesbitt
Tashard choice
Demaryius Thomas
Derrick Morgan
Colin Peek(TE for Bama after trans)

CPJ's
...umm...
Jaybo Shaw?.....transfered to GA southern.

I think I see your point, chans' guys are obviously inferior to CPJ's

C'mon Mane!


----------



## LittleHolder (Dec 29, 2010)

I did not see lilly joe's thoughts on this.....oh wait it is a tech thread.  He only posts on UGA threads.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 29, 2010)

x-mark said:


> Who has CPJ recuited that elevates him so much above Chan?
> 
> chan's
> Calvin Johnson
> ...


If you'll read my post you'll understand that I said CPJ has already brought in more 4* players.

Many of them haven't played yet so we don't know how good they are.  Also, many of the players you listed above were not 4*.  Also, many of them played their best ball only after CPJ got here.  Tashard Choice was a transfer so if you count him you have to count Anthony Allen.

We will see in a few years just how good guys like Ryan Ayers, Louis Young, Rod Sweeting, Shawn Green, JC Lanier, BJ Bostic, Denzel McCoy, Anthony Williams, Jabari Hunt-Days, Omoregie Uzzi, Et. Al. will be as good as advertised.  All are 4* recruits.  Only Young, Sweeting, Bostic and Uzzi have any significant playing time and that's as tFr or rFr.  Uzzi was all conference this year.

We will also see if Charles Perkins can be as good as he is expected to be or the same with Vad Lee.  The jury has to still be out on CPJ because his biggest recruits aren't playing yet.  For the record CPJ has only brought in 11 players who were 2* or lower in his 3 classes.  In his last 3 years, Chan brought in 36 players who were 2* or lower.

But hey, I don't expect you to know these kind of things.  I don't know that much about UGA recruiting.  The difference is that I know that and I don't argue with people who know more about it than I do.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 30, 2010)

c400bronco said:


> Look, what I am saying about nesbitt is that I watched him, single handedly win many games for us last year. The ability to put the team on his back and win multiple games for you in a season is RARE and should not go unrewarded. The reason I enjoy college ball so much is because these kids have something to play for and lay it all on the line. Would he lose some of his determination at the next level? I personally would be willing to take that chance



Look, what I am saying is that you would be a complete fool to honestly say you would rather have Nesbitt over Michael Turner. 

Yes, Nesbitt is a player. All heart. I like that. I'd love to have a team full of kids with his heart. But he's not Michael Turner. He may be one day. He's not now. Turner just made the Pro Bowl. Again. He's also one of the leading rushers in the NFL.

IF Nesbitt gets drafted and posts better stats than Turner, I will then agree with you. Until then....no.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleHolder said:


> I did not see lilly joe's thoughts on this.....oh wait it is a tech thread.  He only posts on UGA threads.



I'm just sittin here enjoying all the poochie ignorance !!  CPJ is doing just fine. Best coach since Dodd !!  Our future so bright, I gotta wear shades.  

Oh, mind as well take your shades off, UGAy's future is about as bright as a burnt out bulb !!!


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 30, 2010)

This is all just Crazy talk...lol


----------



## DoeSlayer (Jan 6, 2011)

PJ needs to go!  He had his best year when he came in with Gailey's recruits.  PJ will never get that level of skill players again.  Each year will be more of the same.  He may have beaten UGA once (which Chan couldn't do), but Gailey never would have lost to AirForce.


----------

